# Will Amano shrimp cross w/ other Caridina species?



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

Like Caridina cf. cantonensis or Caridina cf. green?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

IME Ammano's don't breed in FW and even if they did, they wouldn't get any living offspring.

I beleive that you can keep the ammano's with any shrimp fine in FW.

There is some reported instances of Ammano aggresion and that they will eat the babies in the tank if there is not enough food for them.


----------



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

I'm not worried about the Amano shrimp breeding. I'm worried that the male Amanos would inseminate my lovely Caridina cf "green" females and contaminate their line. I'm thinking that Caridina cf "green" and Caridina japonica are too different to produce viable offspring though. Just wanted to check with the experts on the board here first.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

i would doubt it just because one gives birth to larvae and ones gives birth to mini shrimps so it seems very unlikely that they would interbreed.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hmm good question though... *bookmarks thread* i gotta know too lol!


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Well, I have amanos in with my cherries. The female amanos have eggs regularly so I know that I have some male amanos... So far I've seen no mutant giant cherries....


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

It will not cross with any know shrimp in our hobby. So you are fine.


----------

